# Why does my husband not put his arm around my waist, only my shoulder?



## LadyPDX

In EVERY picture that has been taken of my husband and I of 2.5 years, he ONLY has his arm draped casualy over my shoulder rather than my waist. First of all, WHY does he not drape his arm around my waist like other men in relationships do? and is there anything i can do to get him to change this?


----------



## cantletgo

Tell him. Let him know that you would like him to put his arm around your waist, that it makes you feel closer. Always tell your spouse if there is something you want or need that they aren't doing. He can't read your mind, and it may just be something he's never thought about.


----------



## cherrypie18

Is he controlling or jealous or overprotective? I've read once about body language somewhere and it said that if a man puts his arm around your shoulder/neck it means he likes to dominate or is very protective of his woman. But then again it could just be a habit... lol Just tell him you find it sexy or it turns you on when he wraps his arm around your waist... he might just do it!


----------



## Stressed+Tired

Is he taller than you? maybe he cannot reach in comfort? maybe he likes the slimming look it gives him...

best advice I can give is to talk to him about it


----------



## sisters359

My ex only put his arm around me when we were at parties with people he wanted to impress. He'd touch me again when he wanted sex. That was about it. Does this description fit your relationship? If so, hash it out now. And yeah, I think it is a way of "marking" you as "his," rather than just wanting to be close to you. But it's probably a very subconscious thing and he's unaware, and maybe his need to "mark" is gone but it's just a habit, so don't jump to conclusions. Just ask him about it.


----------



## ManDup

He's not doing the hoverhand is he?
Hover Hands - Instant Virgin Detector


----------



## Runs like Dog

LadyPDX said:


> In EVERY picture that has been taken of my husband and I of 2.5 years, he ONLY has his arm draped casualy over my shoulder rather than my waist. First of all, WHY does he not drape his arm around my waist like other men in relationships do? and is there anything i can do to get him to change this?


Take his hand and MOVE it.


----------



## magnoliagal

Runs like Dog said:


> Take his hand and MOVE it.


:smthumbup: Best answer yet.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Alright people, read the date of the post. Geez!!


----------



## magnoliagal

Brennan said:


> Alright people, read the date of the post. Geez!!


Oops.


----------



## AFEH

Brennan said:


> Alright people, read the date of the post. Geez!!


Thought you were banned :rofl:

Bob


----------



## KanDo

LadyPDX said:


> In EVERY picture that has been taken of my husband and I of 2.5 years, he ONLY has his arm draped casualy over my shoulder rather than my waist. First of all, WHY does he not drape his arm around my waist like other men in relationships do? and is there anything i can do to get him to change this?


Are you kidding me!!! You're actually upset because of how your husband caresses you in pictures! If you want him to hold your waist, ask him. It actually is quite an un-natural position depending on the differences in your heights. I hope you don't have any real problems pop up.


----------

